# Overfeeding?



## MantisMart (Jul 11, 2020)

Hello. Im not sure if i'm overfeeding my mantis. There abdomen seems to be weighing them down. I was underfeeding before and now i'm wondering if i'm going to the other extreme. Im feeding them about 4 mealworms a day and there L6 European Mantids. Ill try to attach a photo to this post.  Thanks!!


----------



## FabioFabiatic (Jul 11, 2020)

Yeah, that's overfed in my opinion. I recommend you feed them less. I try to keep them where their abdomen just starts to expand so I see a little of the membrane in between the top and bottom segments.


----------



## MantisMart (Jul 11, 2020)

How much should I feed them?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 11, 2020)

Nah, that's fine. Just don't feed her anymore until her abdomen deflates a bit. Don't let her get any fatter than that. 

- MantisGirl13


----------

